# nerite snails... amazing glass cleaners



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

horned nerites?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

I thought nerites were sw...???


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

John7429 said:


> I thought nerites were sw...???


John,

You are right, many of them are salty, but there are a few live in freshwater. Some can even be acclimated to freshwater too.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that's cool.

I usually feed nerites to my mantis shrimp... haha


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

IIRC Nerites need saltwater to breed.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

wood said:


> i assure you that this is not me trying to sell my nerites. i have never had nerites before and i am absolutely amazed at their ability to make my tank glass spotless, almost polished. they are definitely good for tank glass.


That's great to know, but what kind of nerites are you talking about? I have olive nerites and they do a good job of eating algae off of the glass.


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

It could be both the horned and zebra. I am not quite sure because I have them in the same tanks. I will put one kind in a separate tank to test which one. I am really amazed at them.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I have found that nerites lay so many eggs on the glass that it is allmost worse than algae! I have a brackish tank with nerites and the glass would be allmost covered by the end of the week!


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

I love my ruby nerite although he goes through periods of inactivity, do you know if this is normal?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> I have found that nerites lay so many eggs on the glass that it is allmost worse than algae! I have a brackish tank with nerites and the glass would be allmost covered by the end of the week!


 
Wow, to think I wanted some because they were so pretty. I don't want more snails that lay eggs like red ramshorn snails. Drove me crazy.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

their eggs are bigger and white. i got a few of them for the shrimp tanks and been happy so far.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

I had Olive Nerites and their eggs look like sesame seed sprinkled liberally on the plants, hardscape, and glass. :icon_lol:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

zebra nerites are bigger so i guess they can clean much more than the horned one. very good cleaner for GSA on the tank's glass. 

here's my tank back then, look at the eating trails.









about 36 hours later









the snail responsible for this 









the bad thing is that this snail tends to lay eggs a lot and like to take a walk at my living room. tank with cover is highly recomended


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Gar said:


> IIRC Nerites need saltwater to breed.


Not mine, they are breeding like crazy in my tanks.You would not believe how many babies I have taken out of my little 4 gal tank, from just one pair of olive nerites!:icon_eek:
Wood is right, they are great algae eating snails. They enjoy some food though, and food with extra calcium helps their shells stay nice.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

How do you add calcium? That crushed shell substrate?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

ikuzo: are those bubbles, just time lapsed to they look like lines?

fishsandwitch: I have not heard that they lay so many eggs it is more of a pest in a tank. Perhaps since you had a brackish tank they were more apt to lay eggs since there was salt in it. I have not heard of them going "egg crazy" in a pure freshwater tank. I have A TON of them in a 10g holding tank and they are all on the glass moving around... no eggs so far...

I have been feeding them normal algae wafers every other day.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, wood I do not want to make bad press for your snails. I needed those snails though! Otherwise, algea would take over! I recomend them as algea cleaners, but you may have to clean glass every few weeks.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Not mine, they are breeding like crazy in my tanks.You would not believe how many babies I have taken out of my little 4 gal tank, from just one pair of olive nerites!:icon_eek:
> Wood is right, they are great algae eating snails. They enjoy some food though, and food with extra calcium helps their shells stay nice.


 
What really? I heard of something like that but does that mean they are not nerites or something?


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

fishsandwitch said:


> Yeah, wood I do not want to make bad press for your snails. I needed those snails though! Otherwise, algea would take over! I recomend them as algea cleaners, but you may have to clean glass every few weeks.


Oh no, I didn't think you were making bad press or something. I just thought that maybe since it was a brackish tank that is why they laid so many eggs. Like I said, this is my first time having them so I do not know much about them.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i have about 10-15 eggs each in a 10 gal or so with one of them in there. this is after a week or so.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

wood said:


> ikuzo: are those bubbles, just time lapsed to they look like lines?


they're bubbles from my ugly DIY CO2 reactor taken with my antique digital camera 




wood said:


> I have not heard of them going "egg crazy" in a pure freshwater tank. I have A TON of them in a 10g holding tank and they are all on the glass moving around... no eggs so far...


AFAIK they don't like to lay eggs on the glass. they do spawn a lot of eggs on hardscape decorations. little stars on your beautiful driftwood. looks too ugly for me.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I don't mean to bump an old thread... but I have to give my first hand experience on these awesome snails. I have a 20 gallon tanganyikan tank that is afflicted with greenspot and black beard. My 4 ancistrus and 6 otos have done an excellent job with a lot of the algae. Unfortunately, the places i have blackbeard and a greenspot or on my anubias and java ferns! grumble grumble. I added 13 Olive nerites to this tank on Wednesday. It took until this morning for the snails to make it up to the anubias attached on the rocks (they are slow). MY WORD! the little snails cleaned up the GSA and BBA so well that the leaves look brand new. 

I haven't had enough time to see what the egg situation will be like. The only drawback I have so far is that they are slow... so it will take awhile for them to clean up everything (the one per gallon rule seems about right). I will be placing three each of the Horned, Tracked, Zebra, Zig Zag, Marble, Granite, and Chocolate Swirl varieties in this tank as well. My tanganyikan tank is already pretty interesting to watch as I have shell dwellers and an eel. It just got way cooler with these inverts running around.

I will also get more olives (they are much cheaper) for some of my soft water tanks. The softer water will eventually erode their shells. I only have one tank that I can't add them to because of zebra loaches(that were added to take care of a MTS infestation... they did their job well). Super thumbs up to these awesome snails!roud:


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

I want some. ;_;


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Wood has them for order here. Looks like he's added some new nerites in the past week or two. I ordered a horned nerite and am still waiting for it to arrive. I'm anxious to see if he will help rid me of some algae.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Holy Decuple Post Batman!

Planet Inverts is where I'm buying the patterned shell batch. Arizona Aquatic Gardens is where you can find the Olives. They are a lot less expensive. They don't have patterned shells but they look a lot cooler than most pictures do them justice. This picture is a very accurate representation of the olives. They are textured with little grooves running along them










I've read that they also eat cyanobacteria. I can't vouch for that claim at this point as I don't have any to experiment with (tear... wait... what am I crying about?) I put 3 in my 40 gallon and so far none have munched on the softer plants. Pending observation of the amount of eggs laid, and monitoring plants for signs of munching, These little snails seem like the perfect clean up crew for algae in a freshwater tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

volatile said:


> Wood has them for order here. Looks like he's added some new nerites in the past week or two. I ordered a horned nerite and am still waiting for it to arrive. I'm anxious to see if it will help rid me of some algae.


Wood also was banned. Take your risks if you wish.

-Andrew


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Wood also was banned. Take your risks if you wish.
> 
> -Andrew


Should I be concerned that I ordered from planet inverts?


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

why did u post it 6 times?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow... nice bajillion post. But wood is banned for scamming so i would not order from him


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Wood also was banned. Take your risks if you wish.
> 
> -Andrew


ah crap. I put in orders last week and yesterday for these. Should I be worried?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

volatile said:


> Wood has them for order here. Looks like he's added some new nerites in the past week or two. I ordered a horned nerite and am still waiting for it to arrive. I'm anxious to see if it will help rid me of some algae.


Well Ryan Wood has been banned from here due to problems with customers who are members of this board.

With that being said I made a mistake lol... They're nerites, but clithion corona. They are from SE Asia and very hard to keep alive. I had 20 or so and only TWO are still alive and they are doing great. 

-Andrew

Thanks..:icon_wink


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

Can't wait to get mine....hint...hint

Paula


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

theemon said:


> why u post it 6 times?


Because the server was having a database problem and I thought my messages weren't showing up, so I kept re-submitting like an idiot. You posted twice as well =) I just deleted all my duplicates. That took forever :icon_roll


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

MedRed said:


> ah crap. I put in orders last week and yesterday for these. Should I be worried?


Possibly....I know he is having problems delivering the shrimp but not sure about the snails. Whatever you do if he starts delaying shipping don't let it go over the time limit to dispute it with paypal or your cc as that may end up being your only course of action.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks like you have 45 days from date of payment to start a dispute. From Paypal:

Question : How do I dispute a payment?

Answer : The best way to resolve a problem transaction is to communicate directly with your seller. Most sellers welcome the opportunity to work out problems and provide good customer service.

If you and your seller are unable to work out an issue, you can go to PayPal's Resolution Center to open a dispute within 45 days of payment. If you're still unable to resolve the problem, you can escalate the dispute to a claim. A dispute can be escalated to a claim any time within 20 days of the date the dispute was opened. By escalating to a claim, you are asking PayPal to review the case and decide the outcome.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

well i'm no expert but i have no problem keeping clithon brevispina and clithon corona. they're not as good as nerite for cleaning algae but they behave much much better.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

A Hill said:


> Wood also was banned. Take your risks if you wish.
> 
> -Andrew


That is unfortunate  Are you sure he got banned?


----------



## Gar (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, Scipio, it is for certain.


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

I ordered 1 month ago and still haven't received my zebra nerites. He shipped once but they were all dead. He is supposed to re ship today....we'll see.

Paula


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Scipio said:


> That is unfortunate  Are you sure he got banned?


Yes Scipio just look underneath his name in any of his postings, including the thread you are reading now. It will say "Banned" underneath his name on the left side. Here is the thread where he was banned.

Pealow, I'm sorry to hear that. It is nearing 45 days for you so you might get ready to file a dispute, just in case. He is supposed to ship out my order today as well.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

crap


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Ikuzo I think you have a much better source than I do:icon_lol: The two whom are doing well are amazing snails. I'm going to go to my LFS tomorrow probably and see if I can get them to order more for me at the wholesale price..

-Andrew

As for Wood, PM me if you've got questions. Lets not talk about it in these threads.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

On the topic of people getting banned, does anyone know why spypet got banned a while back?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I was told my order will ship Wednesday or Thursday. As long as this happens and everything is fine, i'll continue to order nerites from there. In the mean time... Olive nerites will do the job just fine and they are available from a few places. I ordered my olives from Arizona Aquatic Gardens. All were alive and "kicking." I'm excited with how fantastic of a job they are doing! I imagine it will take a month to clean up most of what's there. I didn't do 1 per gallon because I put a few in a different tank and also gave my LFS 5. I was making room for the cool ones from planet inverts. These guys have to be one of the best kept secrets in Freshwater Aquariums. I do wonder if they will breed in my Tanganyikan tank. The water is of course hard, has a high ph, and a use cichlid salt. It may not be seawater... but i wonder if it's enough to hatch the eggs.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I have confirmation that my nerites have shipped from Planet Inverts! Sexy time!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

CmLaracy said:


> On the topic of people getting banned, does anyone know why spypet got banned a while back?


I heard that he was being rude to some members...just heard it, idk if it's true. You can PM him over at Aquatic Plant Central if you still want to know


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

MedRed said:


> I have confirmation that my nerites have shipped from Planet Inverts! Sexy time!


I didn't get any confirmation =( Did you have to email to ask for it?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I was in correspondence with Planet inverts already. My order was placed last Thursday...


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I have confirmation that my nerites have shipped from Planet Inverts! Sexy time!


Hooray for you, I hope I get mine.

Paula


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I have confirmation that my nerites have shipped from Planet Inverts! Sexy time!


Whoa.... someone is happy...


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

I also got a confirmation email from Planet Inverts that my order shipped. I knew that he wasn't a scammer. Thanks Ryan!

Paula


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

John7429 said:


> Whoa.... someone is happy...



I am. Their shells are awesome looking, and my african cichlid tank is the perfect place for them to hang out. I still have to see what the egg situation is like. So far no eggs.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *CmLaracy*  
_On the topic of people getting banned, does anyone know why spypet got banned a while back?_



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I heard that he was being rude to some members...just heard it, idk if it's true. You can PM him over at Aquatic Plant Central if you still want to know


Not that this has any bearing or has effect now, but I can account for Spypet being a very professional, and generous person. I met him in person to purchase Endlers. He not only included tons of extra fish, but gave me about 6 different plant samples for free. In fact, many of my favorite plants were given to me then and I'm grateful for the chance to try them out for free when I was starting out.

Again, not that it will have an influence now, but that's just my 2 cents. I also don't know anything about the conditions of the ban, nor were we friends in any way. However, in the giving spirit I received Endlers and plants from Spypet, the act of donating/sharing captures the qualities this forum represents.


----------



## blizzack (Feb 12, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I am. Their shells are awesome looking, and my african cichlid tank is the perfect place for them to hang out. I still have to see what the egg situation is like. So far no eggs.


Careful, my Rusties and Yellow Labs made quick work of both these snails and apple snails. MTS, too, for that matter.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

blizzack said:


> Careful, my Rusties and Yellow Labs made quick work of both these snails and apple snails. MTS, too, for that matter.


Thanks for the heads up... Nothing in my tanganyikan tank will eat snails... so far the 13 olives I have are doing an amazing job.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

pealow said:


> I also got a confirmation email from Planet Inverts that my order shipped. I knew that he wasn't a scammer. Thanks Ryan!
> 
> Paula


just because he didnt scam you of snails does not mean he isnt a scammer. 

I cant know either way but I would beware.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

This why i'm in love with nerites. In this pic... the leaf to the far right in this pic is a new leaf. The leaf in the center used to look just like the leaf to the left. The nerite ate all of the greenspot in the middle of the leaf and bba hanging off the edges. The leaf looks brand new... pardon his poopies. lol


----------



## blkshdw (Jun 6, 2008)

MedRed said:


> This why i'm in love with nerites. In this pic... the leaf to the far right in this pic is a new leaf. The leaf in the center used to look just like the leaf to the left. The nerite ate all of the greenspot in the middle of the leaf and bba hanging off the edges. The leaf looks brand new... pardon his poopies. lol


Now you need something to eat nerite poopies.roud:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

blkshdw said:


> Now you need something to eat nerite poopies.roud:


The ancistrus are WORSE! lol... He just started working on the anubias leaf to the left.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Curious to know, those "horned nerites" he has for sale, they're clintions (sp?) right? I was wondering if anyone has ordered them before and if so, did it arrive properly and well? How many did you get, because he mentioned adding extras in? I really like the way they look, they look really neat  Plus, their small size to me is a plus!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Ebichua said:


> Curious to know, those "horned nerites" he has for sale, they're clintions (sp?) right? I was wondering if anyone has ordered them before and if so, did it arrive properly and well? How many did you get, because he mentioned adding extras in? I really like the way they look, they look really neat  Plus, their small size to me is a plus!


I ordered some in my new order. Those guys look really cool.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I've ordered some zebra nerites before from planet inverts and he threw in some free horned nerites. They're a lot smaller than my zebras but eat algae just as well.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Just an FYI, these guys do best in higher pH over in the long term. If the water is to soft/acidic their shells will slowly dissolve. It takes months and I don't know if it actually kills the snail or just makes it look really messed up.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

oblongshrimp said:


> Just an FYI, these guys do best in higher pH over in the long term. If the water is to soft/acidic their shells will slowly dissolve. It takes months and I don't know if it actually kills the snail or just makes it look really messed up.


all of the expensive ones are going in the tanganyikan tank... so the water will be plenty hard. I'm going to order more cheaper olive nerites for the other tanks. So far... the three i put in the planted tank have not put holes in any of my plants


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

I got my order from Ryan Wood today and everything is great. He sent me extra juvi shrimp,they look blue, but not sure. The snails arrived alive and I got extras of those also. His store is closed for a few days to pack and ship the back orders so if anyone is waiting on theirs, it should come in a few.
The snails are working on my glass as I type. I can't wait to see the results.

I'm doing the happy dance.

Paula


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

pealow said:


> I got my order from Ryan Wood today and everything is great. He sent me extra juvi shrimp,they look blue, but not sure. The snails arrived alive and I got extras of those also. His store is closed for a few days to pack and ship the back orders so if anyone is waiting on theirs, it should come in a few.
> The snails are working on my glass as I type. I can't wait to see the results.
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance.
> ...


I'm sooooooooo jealous... I really want these guys bad. It takes a lot longer to ship to the west coast than New York from Florida. Maybe i'll get my little guys tomorrow if not monday. i'm way too excited over snails!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

thats great to hear, glad everything is working out


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I'm sooooooooo jealous... I really want these guys bad. It takes a lot longer to ship to the west coast than New York from Florida. Maybe i'll get my little guys tomorrow if not monday. i'm way too excited over snails!


We're all toooo excited over snails and shrimpies....that's why we're here!


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

pealow said:


> I got my order from Ryan Wood today and everything is great. He sent me extra juvi shrimp,they look blue, but not sure. The snails arrived alive and I got extras of those also. His store is closed for a few days to pack and ship the back orders so if anyone is waiting on theirs, it should come in a few.
> The snails are working on my glass as I type. I can't wait to see the results.
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance.
> ...


I'm glad at least someone got their order. I placed my order on 5/21. His response time was amazingly quick(within 10 minutes) when I was asking questions about the snails. He then requested payment which I sent the same day. 

From then until now, communication from him has been almost non existent. I send polite emails asking if my order has been shipped and they get ignored. He then tells me everything is going to be shipped last Thursday (it looked like a mass email to all of his customers) so I email him back asking him to ship Monday instead because I don't want to risk the package staying in the post office over the weekend and he requests that I email him on Sunday to remind him. I reminded him, and have since sent an email asking for status, and as usual, no reply. It's not so much the money that I care about as it is only a few dollars, but the poor customer service and blatant lying and lack of communication. 

His website says "all orders are shipped on the following business day." If you dont' have stock, or are experiencing delays, just be honest with your customers and provide good communication.

It's been 16 days since I paid him and still no confirmation of shipping. Whether or not I get my order, I doubt I'll do business with Wood/Planetinverts.com again.


----------



## pealow (May 11, 2008)

WOW, is all I can say about these nerites. I got 'em on Friday and today, Monday the tank is spotless. I can see my treasures now, before the tank was obscured by algae. Their poops are not to big and they can really eat. I love them!

Paula:thumbsup:


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

yes, nerite snails does wonders for a planted tank, they have cleaned mulm from my tanks as well as from my tubings and inlets. However, they do nipped on nanas and my java ferns.


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

oblongshrimp said:


> Just an FYI, these guys do best in higher pH over in the long term. If the water is to soft/acidic their shells will slowly dissolve. It takes months and I don't know if it actually kills the snail or just makes it look really messed up.


I'm having this problem with mine and I'm not really sure how to fix it. And I'm guessing when I start pressurized co2 (doesn't that drop ph?), it will get worse. Not really sure what to do. Their shells look peely and kinda corroded.


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Manda99 said:


> I'm having this problem with mine and I'm not really sure how to fix it. And I'm guessing when I start pressurized co2 (doesn't that drop ph?), it will get worse. Not really sure what to do. Their shells look peely and kinda corroded.


they are very good glass cleaners and i hate to lose them this way as well, I have tried dosing Seachem equilibrium; which has calcium in there to prevent further corrosion but its just not working. My 2 nerites which i bought from 2 months back have signs of shells discoloration, peeling and looks wore out.

My PH stays at about 6.6 midweek and falls to about 6 by the end of the week, i do maintain PH with daily water top up and have added coral chips as a buffer.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if Olive Nerites have separate sexes or are hermaphrodites?


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Olive Nerites have separate sexes....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

torque6 said:


> they are very good glass cleaners and i hate to lose them this way as well, I have tried dosing Seachem equilibrium; which has calcium in there to prevent further corrosion but its just not working. My 2 nerites which i bought from 2 months back have signs of shells discoloration, peeling and looks wore out.
> 
> My PH stays at about 6.6 midweek and falls to about 6 by the end of the week, i do maintain PH with daily water top up and have added coral chips as a buffer.


That's why the expensive ones are going in the tank with the 9.2 ph and super hard water... lol. Someone mentioned that they keep a tank with hard water. They cycle shifts of snails back and forth between their show tank and the hard water tank to keep the shells intact.


----------



## Manda99 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just for the record... I received my package from Planet Inverts today. The Zebra Nerites I ordered, plus he gave me 10 RCS as a peace offering for the delay. :thumbsup: So, I would have appreciated my order in a more timely fashion, but he didn't steal my money and he did try to make up for it.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

let this thread die


----------



## omboocat (Nov 3, 2005)

If anyone needs nerite snails The Cause has them in stock. For those who have have ordered from the Cause in the past, know that they are healthy and are adjusted for freshwater tanks and know that the money is for helping others to enjoy aquarium keeping
wilma


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

my nerites landed today as well. My original order was on May 29th w/ 2 day shipping and they landed today via usps priority. The transaction was less than smooth; however Ryan kept good communication throughout the transaction. Ryan just hired a helper (he was doing everything himself) hopefully this smooths everything out. Most of the nerites are moving around, I won't know until tomorrow how everyone is. My olive nerites took a day or so for all of them to feel comfortable enough to move around.


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

*How Much Do The Nerites Cost?*

How much do nerite snails cost, (freshwater nerite prices please), Thanks. :icon_smil


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Guys I hate to post let this thread die which brings it up to the top.

But please do. The OP was banned and with that we shouldn't be talking about him where he cannot respond its not fair to him, nor the people reading your posts about him.

If you want to talk about nerites we can start a new thread, I've got another source as well possibly zebras in the future as well:hihi: I want to breed them some more.

-Andrew


----------

